# Desperately Seeking



## elladora_the_wicked (Oct 23, 2006)

I've been ghosting at this forum for awhile but I just decided to join today. It's a pleasure to meet you all. I've been looking for this on other sites but I figured this would probably be better than all those others.

My boyfriend LOVES the version of _The Headless Horseman_ that Bing Crosby and the Rhythmaires did in the Sleepy Hollow Disney movie. I can NOT find that song anywhere. Does anyone know where I can get it? I've found it by different singers but NOT by Mr. Crosby. If you know where I can find it or if it's floating around on the net out there somewhere - point me to it so I can download it for him? I'd love to be able to surprise him with it.

Thank you so very much in advance!!


----------



## chesneystevegh (Oct 29, 2005)

i think i found it. can you pm your e-mail so i can send it to you.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

http://forbiddencryptsmusic.com/IchabodDVDSoundtrack.zip

http://www.thefleshfarm.com/sleepyhollow/sleepy1sounds.html


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I've had a ton of requests for this song this year. That's why I posted the soundtrack.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I had to re-post that Ichabod DVD Rip File:

*Ichabod DVD Soundtrack*

This is narrated by Bing Crosby. The "Ichabod" song he sings starts at the 3:04 point on the soundtrack.


----------

